# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  ...

## Natalia_sups

Standin alone,
a stand-in for love
a meal of unsatiation, 
a supplement to an endless appetite, 
in a race without a finish line, 
devouring tomorrows
until the dummys' life is finished. 
Oh mama why you fed me drama, 
Oh mama where is my home, 
My Sunday breakfast? 
I will make them for a stranger,
there is no stranger fate than that. 
My back aches, my will breaks, 
but i will die dreamin of those fuckin pancakes...

----------


## Natalia_sups

I'm the hotel baby
The collective pain-baby
That absorbs the maybe, 
the what could have been...
I'm your lost baby
the future maybe, 
the flesh of your kindness
The face of your loss. 
My milk is my work
The mop, the dishwasher, 
The rags, the desire to live, 
The desire to leave 
All that burdains my past
The desire to greave 
All that burdains my last
time of innocence. 
The desire to be a guest
and as a loyal gest, 
to bring tomorrow an end to the sorrow of* travellers, 
to wanderers of mundaine mondays. 
I'm a cheerful hotel baby, 
I'm the harbinger of clumsy hope.

----------

